# Using ps to list running processes



## Harvey (Oct 31, 2008)

Hello everyone, what is the proper command that I can use in terminal to list all running processes and their ID so that I can kill things that are behaving?

I used to do ps -aux I think... but that doesn't seem to work for me...

Any help appreciated!


----------



## Giaguara (Oct 31, 2008)

top
top -u


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Oct 31, 2008)

```
ps -eaf
```

Easily found with "man ps".


> ...I can kill things that are behaving?


It's usually only a good idea to kill processes that are _mis_behaving.


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 31, 2008)

What's wrong with using  Activity Monitor (/Applications/Utilities/Activity Monitor)?


----------

